# Which Fonts Can I Remove?



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Ever wonder which Fonts you can safely remove from a fresh XP installation? 


C:\WINDOWS\Fonts 
Sometimes .fon extention fonts (The red A fonts) hide, so you need to run a search for *.fon in Search Assistant. You can safely delete all of the .fon fonts except these 15: 

cga40woa.fon 
cga80woa.fon 
coure.fon 
dosapp.fon 
ega40woa.fon 
ega80woa.fon 
modern.fon
roman.fon 
serife.fon 
smalle.fon 
sserife.fon 
symbole.fon 
vgafix.fon 
vgaoem.fon 
vgasys.fon


EXTRA FONTS (TTF Extentions) I delete:

arial black - (aka ariblk)
Book Antiqua (All)
Bookman Old Style (All)
Century Gothic (All)
comic sans MS - (aka comic)
comic sans MS bold - (aka comicbd)
cour.ttf
courbi.ttf
couri.ttf 
Etrangelo Edessa - (aka este)
framd.ttf 
framdit.ttf 
Franklin Gothic Medium - (aka Framd)
Franklin Gothic Medium Italic - (aka Framdit)
Garamond (All)
guatami
georgia (all)
impact
l_10646.ttf 
latha
mangal
mvboli
Palatino Linotype (all)
raavi
shruti
sylfaen
symbol
Trebuchet MS (all)
timesbi.ttf 
timesi.ttf 
tunga
webdings
WINGDINGS



Here is a list of all the remaining Fonts I have in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts. To see them all, because some are hidden, you need to do a search with your Search Assistant for *.fon, *.ttf

arial.ttf 
arialbd.ttf 
arialbi.ttf 
ariali.ttf 
cga40woa.fon 
cga80woa.fon 
courbd.ttf 
coure.fon 
dosapp.fon 
ega40woa.fon 
ega80woa.fon 
lucon.ttf 
marlett.ttf 
micross.ttf 
modern.fon 
roman.fon 
serife.fon 
smalle.fon 
sserife.fon 
symbole.fon 
tahoma.ttf 
tahomabd.ttf 
times.ttf 
timesbd.ttf 
verdana.ttf 
verdanab.ttf 
verdanai.ttf 
verdanaz.ttf 
vgafix.fon 
vgaoem.fon 
vgasys.fon 

31 file(s)


----------

